

Deployment Academy: What are environments for? - fredsters_s
https://blog.rainforestqa.com/2014-05-30-what-are-environments-for/

======
kumarski
this is well designed for rookies like me.

Might be well advised to add a block diagram where appropriate.

~~~
fredsters_s
Thanks! Where would you suggest?

------
ytham
Great refresher course && contained some great nuggets of info that I didn't
know as well!

